
There’s a new report on SLS rocket management, and it’s pretty brutal - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/theres-a-new-report-on-sls-rocket-management-and-its-pretty-brutal/
======
PaulHoule
I think of how in the 1980s they considered all kinds of plans to make new
rockets out of space shuttle parts, enough to convince anyone that you
couldn't possibly save money that way.

